# does it get any better than this???



## Dusty (May 6, 2006)

the title says it all. 'nuff said.
:ultracool 
http://www.haltonsearch.com/hr/bp/sports/story/3443155p-3979918c.html

followed by:

http://www.haltonsearch.com/hr/bp/sports/story/3481811p-4022138c.html


----------



## Gemini (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like an excellent and rare opportunity. Are you going?


----------



## Dusty (May 6, 2006)

i guess i should have put a bit more in my first post. Sidekicks is my school. the group that went over were my students. the second link in my post is from when we got back, which was 2 weeks ago. i just finished getting over the jet lag. my group made me so proud to be their instructor.
:supcool:


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 6, 2006)

An oppertunity of a life time is truly what happened to this group. 

I sure hope that all enjoyed the trip and learned much

where are the pics?


----------



## Gemini (May 6, 2006)

Dusty said:
			
		

> i guess i should have put a bit more in my first post. Sidekicks is my school. the group that went over were my students. the second link in my post is from when we got back, which was 2 weeks ago. i just finished getting over the jet lag. my group made me so proud to be their instructor.
> :supcool:


So Dude! Let's hear about it. I've been drooling over such a trip for years. Some secrets are meant to be shared....

So share!    C'mon, man! details!


----------



## Miles (May 7, 2006)

Congratulations are in order for both the invitation to compete as well as your promotion!

Miles


----------



## tkd_jen (May 7, 2006)

Congratulations!! You and your students should be very proud!!!


----------



## Paul B (May 7, 2006)

That is so awesome!

I wanted to go this year in the worst way..but unfortunately was unable to attend. I am going in 2008 come hell or high water..lol.

Congratulations on your 5th Dahn! 

I'm sure it was quite an experience getting your certificate straight from GM Seo. I was fortunate enough to get my 1st from him and it's a memory I will treasure for a lifetime. 

I was checking out the pictures of the trip at www.kidohae.com and it looks like everyone had a blast.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 8, 2006)

Dude your so lucky, I wish I was at your school.


----------

